# Backpacks?



## oliii (Mar 17, 2021)

Anyone here wear backpacks while riding?


----------



## dentdoc (Feb 28, 2021)

E-Rider, This handles EVERYTHING & a spare battery with back protection.









Amazon.com : EVOC, FR Trail E-Ride, Protector Backpack, 20L, Black, ML : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : EVOC, FR Trail E-Ride, Protector Backpack, 20L, Black, ML : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## eakins (Mar 8, 2004)

Most comfortable pack you will ever wear. Comes from long distance motorcycle comfort brand but ideal for mtb. KRIEGA | Official website - Online Store -R15 BACKPACK


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, and I pack heavy. I used to use large Camelbaks but last spring I moved to a North Face backpack.

eakins: thanks for the tip. Those look promising.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

eakins said:


> Most comfortable pack you will ever wear. Comes from long distance motorcycle comfort brand but ideal for mtb. KRIEGA | Official website - Online Store -R15 BACKPACK


This looks like an awesome pack. I ordered one for my hubby who rides enduro and mtb. I think he will be quite pleased. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

It depends on the ride. If it's a long ride, I'll wear my Camelbak hydration pack. It has plenty of other pockets to put snacks and tools in. It holds 2 liters but I usually only put 1 liter of water in it and carry a bottle on the bike with Skratch in it. I try to pack it light. EDIT: I do have a Patagonia Nine Trails backpack too. I've used that when working on the Fatbike trails this winter. I can put flags, saws, pruners, etc in it. If I ever go on an overnighter I would use that.

Patagonia Nine Trails L/XL


----------



## Troll on a Bike (Feb 12, 2021)

oliii said:


> Anyone here wear backpacks while riding?


I wear a Camelbak MULE.

What are you planning to carry with you?


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

almost every ride, use a uswe vertical 10 backpack and have no complaints. I use to use camelbaks for years but wanted something different.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I use a hydration pack on most trail rides longer than ten or so miles. I have shoulder and neck issues and in the last few years I've found traditional packs (vertical shoulder straps with a sternum and waist strap) increasingly uncomfortable. I took a chance on a Shimano Unzen pack a few seasons ago and it's been a great change for me. If you get the fit right (takes a bit of fiddling), you don't even feel like you're wearing a pack. It feels more like a snug vest. And I scarcely notice the weight at all. UNZEN Series | SHIMANO APPAREL & ACCESSORIES


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I use an Odyssey Lite (with 2L bladder) for all rides except 2 smaller parks near my house. These rides never exceed 10 miles and I’m never farther than 2 miles from the truck so I don’t need snacks or tools.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

eakins said:


> Most comfortable pack you will ever wear. Comes from long distance motorcycle comfort brand but ideal for mtb. KRIEGA | Official website - Online Store -R15 BACKPACK


Nice looking packs, perhaps a bit chunky for bikes, but I'm liking them.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I am a USWE fan when it comes to packs.






Hydration Backpacks & Accessories for CYCLING | USWE


Bounce Free Backpacks, Hydration Packs & Accessories for CYCLING - both Mountainbike / MTB & Road cycling | Shop at USWE´s Official Online Store|Fast Worldwide Delivery




www.uswe-sports.com





I have an Airborne 3 and Airborne 9. I also have their Action Camera Harness. They sit high on your back and have zero, nil, none, bounce. And the way the front harness fits (also high), is very comfortable. Snug and stable even in rough chunk and when the wheels are off the ground. You forget it's there. Did I mention zero bounce? Tough too. Seem impossible to rip up.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The USWE stuff looks great, bad desert colors though. I ain't wearing chartreuse all day, and basically other than that, it's a heat generator. Odd choices for a hydration pack


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

Over the winter I've been using a non-bike backpack, it's a fairly ultralight Marmot Kompressor Plus which can hold a fair bit including a water bladder.  Has worked well and kept my back warm during winter rides. For summer I'm going to try out a Decathlon hip pack with a water bladder, think Evoc knock off at a reasonable price. So far on 2 rides it's been okay, getting use to a hip pack for the first time.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I wear a Camelback hydration pack.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Deuter Race EXP Air
Light weight
Best back venting of any pack on market. Been using in Phoenix heat for 10 years.
holds 100 oz bladder
expands


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I either wear a Camelback Mule or one of my many running vests depending on length. I have a Salomon Advanced skin 12 that has room for a big bladder, and plenty of stash pockets in the front. They seem to fit better and bounce less than my Camelback.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

dysfunction said:


> The USWE stuff looks great, bad desert colors though. I ain't wearing chartreuse all day, and basically other than that, it's a heat generator. Odd choices for a hydration pack


Yeah, the Outlander model does come in bright colors. They're kinda small too. The Airborne's (3 and 9) like I have are more subtle and a bit larger.















I like the 3 because you can remove the outer pouch as needed.

The wide high riding harness is really comfortable, especially when you're bouncing around. What you can't tell from pics is that the harness is elastic with Velcro allowing quick adjustments. It's always snug but never too tight. The magnetic house catch is a nice simple touch. The hose always finds its way back without user intervention.









Here's what it looks like with their unintegrated camera attachment. Accepts standard GroPro stuff.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

I have 3 Osprey packs in 14 (burnt orange,) 10 (blue) and 6 (lime green) liters. I will use one of the larger ones in the winter, with the 10 liter most of the time.

After reading this thread, I rode a couple of times and noted that with the chest and hips strap clips tight there wasn't any motion from the pack that I could notice.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I use a large one for the groceries. For fun i use a lumbarpack. 
I drink before and after riding so no liquid to carry.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Not exactly me, but I do hydrate well before rides (night before and morning) and drink a small amount during rides.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

For normal rides I have one of those hydration packs from Costco with a 2-liter bladder. I'd like to replace that with a lumbar pack of some sort, just to keep the sweat from trapping against my upper back.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

oliii said:


> Anyone here wear backpacks while riding?


Yes.

Did you want more details? A tactical pack. lighter rides an Osprey hip pack. Even lighter, storage bibs.


----------

